# Breakfast Casserole



## jmusser (Feb 19, 2021)

Heading over to walleye fish Saginaw Bay with cousins next week. Figured I would whip up some breakfast burritos. Turns out I only had 3 shells. Slight change of plans and just used what was on hand. 

Phase One: Tortilla Shell, smoked pepper jack covered,scrambled eggs with Tiger Sauce mixed in, Venison breakfast sausage crumbled on top











Phase Two: Tortilla covered with smoked double cheddar and homemade pepper bacon






Phase 3: Tortilla shell with mix of Tiger sauce and Chipotle sauce, followed by super crisp hashbrowns (cousin orders that way at restaurant) baked in bacon grease and butter under broiler, smoked mild cheddar, diced double smoked ham, more mild cheddar and finished with shredded pepperjack
	

		
			
		

		
	






















From a simple breakfast burrito to a four pound feast. That should be a solid base to fill the belly for a day of fishing.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 19, 2021)

OK, but what everyone else gonna eat? Man that looks good.
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh yeah.  Love me some Walleye.  Your over there by my old stumping grounds. Did a lot of camping and canoe around the Bay City area.  Grew up in New Baltimore north of Detroit.  Might as well fish for some yellow perch also!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2021)

Looks delicious and filling! Just don't miss the big one cuz you're napping!

Ryan


----------



## jmusser (Feb 19, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Oh yeah.  Love me some Walleye.  Your over there by my old stumping grounds. Did a lot of camping and canoe around the Bay City area.  Grew up in New Baltimore north of Detroit.  Might as well fish for some yellow perch also!


I grew up in Bay City! Moved over to Kalamazoo for school and never left. Got a good deal with cousins that walleye fish there all the time and then come to the west side to salmon fish with me.  It's a great deal because we always know we are going home with fish regardless of whether we catch any. Tried to convince pound for pound trades to no avail. :) I can't catch walleye over here to save my life.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 19, 2021)

jmusser said:


> I grew up in Bay City! Moved over to Kalamazoo for school and never left. Got a good deal with cousins that walleye fish there all the time and then come to the west side to salmon fish with me.  It's a great deal because we always know we are going home with fish regardless of whether we catch any. Tried to convince pound for pound trades to no avail. :) I can't catch walleye over here to save my life.


I planning a trip to Mi this summer after retiring.  My parents are from Hart.  Have a cousin need to see her and family in Sterling Heights and friend in  Lexington  that has place on lake.  Still some old friends still in New Baltimore.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 19, 2021)

You had my attention with the homemade pepper bacon!!  I'd have to keep my oldest grandson away from...it it'd be gone in nothing flat and he would be looking for more?!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 19, 2021)

That looks amazing!! Excellent improvisation to create a breakfast monster.

Robert


----------



## jmusser (Feb 19, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> That looks amazing!! Excellent improvisation to create a breakfast monster.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert. I live like 3 minutes from the grocery store. Could have just went and got shells. Just inspired by all the cool stuff I see on here and just kept building! LOL


----------



## Steve H (Feb 19, 2021)

Now that is what I call creative and adjusting to what you have. And at 4 pounds... Yes please!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2021)

Heck yeah Jarod. I'd hit that for sure!


----------



## PPG1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Heck with the breakfast...I've not been able to Walleye fish since I moved to the South Carolina in 1978.  Walleye and Crappie the only fresh water fish for me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2021)

Now that is something I have never had, but it looks amazing!
Awesome work!
Al


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 20, 2021)

All of those look delicious.  Great job.  I'd eat any and all of those.  Great improvising.  And that last 4 pounder?  Oh yeah!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 20, 2021)

JM, Awesome looking breakfasts, I'm full just looking at the pics ! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2021)

OMG, Jarod !!That looks Fantastic!!!
Like Festus says, "I'd be on that Like Ugly on an Ape!!"
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jmusser (Feb 27, 2021)

Well after a super cold spell, the heat came, and ice fishing plans fell through like a snowmobile on thin ice.   Warmed up in oven and it was fantastic! A bit spicy but the kids loved it. Realized after, it was missing sausage gravy. LOL


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 6, 2021)

It looked great at first, but now you can see the layers........that's fantastic. I'm off to the kitchen. This really made me hungry. The pepper bacon and crispy hash browns.

David


----------

